# Dr Quatch soap



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I tried some of their soap this weekend. Freaking amazing -and I am not a soap person... I never cared if it was ivory or irish spring or dial!

But I tried some of Dr Quatch soap and I was floored. It actually made me feel clean -removed oil from skin used it on my hair and it felt softer. My son washed with it and his hair looked fuller and cleaner.

just so nobody thinks I am getting anything for advertising the site is just their name drsquatch dot com 

It is expensive $7 a bar but they have a code for buy 2 get 1 free...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I use this soap too. It’s incredible. I can’t imagine washing my man parts with anything else now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Been using it for a little while and yes it's great. I have the subscription so it gets delivered automatically every 3 months. This makes it a little cheaper too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Is this a chick thread? :vs_box:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> .....just so nobody thinks I am getting anything for advertising the site is just their name drquatch dot com ....


dr*s*quatch dot com.

drquatch is loaded with viruses and malware.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

https://drsquatch.com/


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Is this a chick thread? :vs_box:


Dude, I know right. I never thought I would ever talk about soap or post a thread discussing soap.. Although KUSA is the one that mentioned washing his man parts...

but you know his rule on that.. IT is his -So he can wash it as fast and as hard as he wants to


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Dude, I know right. I never thought I would ever talk about soap or post a thread discussing soap.. Although KUSA is the one that mentioned washing his man parts...
> 
> but you know his rule on that.. IT is his -So he can wash it as fast and as hard as he wants to


LOL shocked me Marine! But you get a pass since KUSA took the heat off you LMAO!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Jeez, next they’ll be talking about manscaping... 

What has the world come to...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Dude, I know right. I never thought I would ever talk about soap or post a thread discussing soap.. Although KUSA is the one that mentioned washing his man parts...
> 
> but you know his rule on that.. IT is his -So he can wash it as fast and as hard as he wants to


Damn it!! Now I have an urge to wash my man-parts...fast and hard....which may be difficult because I take only ice-cold showers and this time of year the water is indeed ice-cold. Have to find the parts to wash them. The cold water is really good for your health, but it does shrivel your pod (to quote Augustus McCrae)...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This stuff isnt soap. Soap dries you out. This stuff is made with essential oils. Makes my beard nice and soft which the ladies love (those ladies being Hot Nursey and the wee one).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> This stuff isnt soap. Soap dries you out. *This stuff is made with essential oils. Makes my beard nice and soft *which the ladies love (those ladies being Hot Nursey and the wee one).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Screw that my beard is a wire brush like its supposed to be!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Screw that my beard is a wire brush like its supposed to be!


I have a beard brush made from Boar hair. Could it be your clippings?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I have a beard brush made from Boar hair. Could it be your clippings?


Just don't ever use that on your balls OK!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KUSA said:


> I have a beard brush made from Boar hair. Could it be your clippings?





hawgrider said:


> Just don't ever use that on your balls OK!


This is getting weird. :vs_clouds:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Just don't ever use that on your balls OK!


He probably scrubs his taint with it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> This is getting weird. :vs_clouds:


Ya think!:facepalm:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> He probably scrubs his taint with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


have not heard "taint" in a long time.... lol


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> He probably scrubs his taint with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My elderly aunt called it her 'possible'.

Standing at the sink to bathe, she'd always say "First I wash as high as possible, then I wash as low as possible, then I wash my possible."

I miss that smart-alecky woman. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I use this soap too. It's incredible. I can't imagine washing my man parts with anything else now.


Does it last longer on less expansive man parts? Thanks. Sorta reminds me of my cousin in boot camp. His pals accused him of being constantly at attention in the shower...so..they sent him off to the medics. They say it wasnt ready to rumble as it seemed..but just too short to hang.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Been using it for a little while and yes it's great. I have the subscription so it gets delivered automatically every 3 months. This makes it a little cheaper too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Have you ever tried it for catfish bait? Bet they would love it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Have you ever tried it for catfish bait? Bet they would love it.


Nah, hot dogs work fine and are less expensive.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Have you ever tried it for catfish bait? Bet they would love it.





Sasquatch said:


> Nah, hot dogs work fine and are less expensive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Y'all are talking about real fishing, right? :vs_laugh:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Nah, hot dogs work fine and are less expensive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well that might work for farm ponds but near all the rivers in South Texas are full of crabs and turtles and they love Oscar Meyers. Takes soap to cull them out and catch the whoppers on the trot line. Any kinda old cheap white soap bar soap..cubed up and stored in a wet burlap bag for a few days with a little anise oil sprinkled on it will drive them crazy. The special man parts soap should do good. Some folks like ivory but it floats the hook so thats not good. Those turd hustlers like to eat off the bottom.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Does it last longer on less expansive man parts? Thanks. Sorta reminds me of my cousin in boot camp. His pals accused him of being constantly at attention in the shower...so..they sent him off to the medics. They say it wasnt ready to rumble as it seemed..but just too short to hang.


That gave me a mental image I wish I never saw.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve Goodman and John Prine (God bless his soul) wrote the perfect Country and Western Song, sung by David Allen Coe. It mentioned Mama, Trains, Trucks, Prisons and Getting Drunk...

This thread is the Most Imperfect Country and Western Song AKA the Perfect Metro-Sexual Song; It mentions Smell Good Soap, Cleansing Man Parts, Essential Oils, Soft Beards and men in boot camp in showers with other men...

lain:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Steve Goodman and John Prine (God bless his soul) wrote the perfect Country and Western Song, sung by David Allen Coe. It mentioned Mama, Trains, Trucks, Prisons and Getting Drunk...
> 
> This thread is the Most Imperfect Country and Western Song AKA the Perfect Metro-Sexual Song; It mentions Smell Good Soap, Cleansing Man Parts, Essential Oils, Soft Beards and men in boot camp in showers with other men...
> 
> lain:


Believe me, there is nothing more awkward than standing in line for the showers in boot camp. It's like naked and afraid.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> My elderly aunt called it her 'possible'.
> 
> Standing at the sink to bathe, she'd always say "First I wash as high as possible, then I wash as low as possible, then I wash my possible."
> 
> I miss that smart-alecky woman. :tango_face_grin:


OMGosh, I can't believe you wrote that!!! That's what my mom calls it, too: possible! :vs_laugh: The lady at the doctor's office says, "I wash as high as possible, then I wash as low as possible." So the doctor said, "Go home and wash possible."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> This is getting weird. :vs_clouds:


This was weird from the get go. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, I was drunk the day my mom got out of prison
And I went to pick her up in the rain
But before I could get to the station in my pickup truck
She got run over by a damned old train


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> OMGosh, I can't believe you wrote that!!! That's what my mom calls it, too: possible! :vs_laugh: The lady at the doctor's office says, "I wash as high as possible, then I wash as low as possible." So the doctor said, "Go home and wash possible."


It doesn't get any weirder than this. Good Lord, is this really posssible?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> OMGosh, I can't believe you wrote that!!! That's what my mom calls it, too: possible! :vs_laugh: The lady at the doctor's office says, "I wash as high as possible, then I wash as low as possible." So the doctor said, "Go home and wash possible."


I've heard all my dreams are possible.

I can neither confirm nor deny....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The possibilities are endless...:vs_smile:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I bought their starter pack...we'll see 

Looking for these:








Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Michael_Js said:


> I bought their starter pack...we'll see
> 
> Looking for these:
> View attachment 110155
> ...


I'd rather start a fire, shoot a gun with one hand while drinking whiskey with the other. Same same.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> I'd rather start a fire, shoot a gun with one hand while drinking whiskey with the other. Same same.


Just make sure you practice safety protocols and social distancing.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Just make sure you practice safety protocols and social distancing.


If I think I am becoming in danger of getting the Kungflu, I will just immediately start to riot. That is 100% proven to prevent the sickness!!


----------

